

Ask HN: Any updates on the HN Proposition from January? - phreeza

Does anyone know what became of the Proposition HN project pitched here 2 months ago? Seemed like an intriguing idea. https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5037694
======
soneca
The user that proposed created a blog about it:
<http://hnproposition.blogspot.com>

------
Jeremy1026
Clickable link - <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5037694>

